# "Disposable" Drawpoint Package



## Phil Elmore (Apr 18, 2004)

*Shawn's Tactical Specialty Disposable Drawpoint Package, Reviewed*


----------



## OULobo (Apr 19, 2004)

I picked up two of these and while I'm not overly impressed with the quality of the knife, it is exactly what I ought it for; a cheap disposible blade that is in an accessible rig. Perfect for it's intended use.


----------

